# What should I do? (concerns about my apprenticeship)



## black (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi all. I am a second year apprentice. Currently, work in our local is extremely slow. I have been employed for less than 50% of my apprenticeship. I almost wish I could say this was because I was awful at my job, but unfortunately, lack of employment is true of practically everyone in our local. I have received several awards at my local, and each of my monthly work ratings has been either good or excellent. The unemployment rate among apprentices here is about 60%! There have only been three or four calls through our hall in the last 2.5 months.

Many apprentices here do not have health insurance, because acquiring it takes a certain number of hours of work, and most of us do not get those hours until half way through the third year. It is unbelievable. Apprentices in our local are not allowed to travel, and we cannot work in another jurisdiction unless that local's apprentice director contacts ours and specifically requests apprentices (which they don't do unless every one of their apprentices is working). My local has a no solicitation rule, though I am not sure if that is just for JWs. I am stuck. I live extremely frugally and have always managed my finances well, but things are becoming impossible. I have acquired non-electrical work to pay the bills, but I didn't become an electrician so that I could do non-electrical work. I love this trade, and I am eager to do it. Given the employment situation here, my training has not been what it should be. This is a learn by doing trade, and if I don't have an opportunity to do, it's difficult to learn.

Our local is small and essentially has no training facility. There is a small room with a few pieces of equipment in it. I have utilized these to the fullest, and really put a ton of effort into the schooling end of this. Our classes essentially consist of the students giving answers to workbook questions.

What do I do? This is my dream job, and when I was given an apprenticeship opportunity, I made a vow to myself that I would make the absolute most of it that I could. How do I improve this situation? I need to work, but that isn't happening, and it's not for my lack of trying. Any advice or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

black said:


> Hi all. I am a second year apprentice. Currently, work in our local is extremely slow. I have been employed for less than 50% of my apprenticeship. I almost wish I could say this was because I was awful at my job, but unfortunately, lack of employment is true of practically everyone in our local. I have received several awards at my local, and each of my monthly work ratings has been either good or excellent. The unemployment rate among apprentices here is about 60%! There have only been three or four calls through our hall in the last 2.5 months.
> 
> Many apprentices here do not have health insurance, because acquiring it takes a certain number of hours of work, and most of us do not get those hours until half way through the third year. It is unbelievable. Apprentices in our local are not allowed to travel, and we cannot work in another jurisdiction unless that local's apprentice director contacts ours and specifically requests apprentices (which they don't do unless every one of their apprentices is working). My local has a no solicitation rule, though I am not sure if that is just for JWs. I am stuck. I live extremely frugally and have always managed my finances well, but things are becoming impossible. I have acquired non-electrical work to pay the bills, but I didn't become an electrician so that I could do non-electrical work. I love this trade, and I am eager to do it. Given the employment situation here, my training has not been what it should be. This is a learn by doing trade, and if I don't have an opportunity to do, it's difficult to learn.
> 
> ...


 

This is a very common story all accross America.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Explain your problem to your local's apprentice director and ask them to ask your sister locals to put in requests for apprentices and/or allow you to train in their facilities. I don't know the work picture in CA, but I recently saw posts about solar work etc.

Hopefully some of our CA brothers can lend some better or more direct advice.

Best of luck.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

black said:


> Hi all. I am a second year apprentice. Currently, work in our local is extremely slow. I have been employed for less than 50% of my apprenticeship. I almost wish I could say this was because I was awful at my job, but unfortunately, lack of employment is true of practically everyone in our local. I have received several awards at my local, and each of my monthly work ratings has been either good or excellent. The unemployment rate among apprentices here is about 60%! There have only been three or four calls through our hall in the last 2.5 months.
> 
> Many apprentices here do not have health insurance, because acquiring it takes a certain number of hours of work, and most of us do not get those hours until half way through the third year. It is unbelievable. Apprentices in our local are not allowed to travel, and we cannot work in another jurisdiction unless that local's apprentice director contacts ours and specifically requests apprentices (which they don't do unless every one of their apprentices is working). My local has a no solicitation rule, though I am not sure if that is just for JWs. I am stuck. I live extremely frugally and have always managed my finances well, but things are becoming impossible. I have acquired non-electrical work to pay the bills, but I didn't become an electrician so that I could do non-electrical work. I love this trade, and I am eager to do it. Given the employment situation here, my training has not been what it should be. This is a learn by doing trade, and if I don't have an opportunity to do, it's difficult to learn.
> 
> ...


Your Choices Are being limited by the union in this case ,Not only is your local slow but everywhere it is slow with a few exceptions,Like...........North and South Dakota ,those states are rocking red hot and will stay that way for quite a while at least,On the other-hand states like mine and yours are slow and will stay slow for a long time to come.

So what can you do?,You can stick around the Union and spend six more years and not get the training you are looking for,Or you can look for a large Commercial shop that is not Union that offers the training you need and is busy enough to keep you going full time,You said you really love the Electrical Trade ,Well I say Good man.You have most of your competition beat to a pulp and you will do very well once you land a spot..

Also if you can move out of state the Dakota's is the place to go their Unemployment rates are around 3%Everyone that wants to work can just about name their price.

Do not sit around and wait for them ,Go out and give it hell,,,Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

black said:


> Hi all. I am a second year apprentice. Currently, work in our local is extremely slow. I have been employed for less than 50% of my apprenticeship. I almost wish I could say this was because I was awful at my job, but unfortunately, lack of employment is true of practically everyone in our local. I have received several awards at my local, and each of my monthly work ratings has been either good or excellent. The unemployment rate among apprentices here is about 60%! There have only been three or four calls through our hall in the last 2.5 months.
> 
> Many apprentices here do not have health insurance, because acquiring it takes a certain number of hours of work, and most of us do not get those hours until half way through the third year. It is unbelievable. Apprentices in our local are not allowed to travel, and we cannot work in another jurisdiction unless that local's apprentice director contacts ours and specifically requests apprentices (which they don't do unless every one of their apprentices is working). My local has a no solicitation rule, though I am not sure if that is just for JWs. I am stuck. I live extremely frugally and have always managed my finances well, but things are becoming impossible. I have acquired non-electrical work to pay the bills, but I didn't become an electrician so that I could do non-electrical work. I love this trade, and I am eager to do it. Given the employment situation here, my training has not been what it should be. This is a learn by doing trade, and if I don't have an opportunity to do, it's difficult to learn.
> 
> ...


I have been to most of the inside locals all the outside locals and a couple maintenance and or utility locals around California. With the way you describe your apprenticeship does not relate to what I have witnessed.Majority of locals in So-Cal are sending their apprentice to locals 477,440,639,428 and 11. I agree that your director should be able to give you good advice, its up to you for the rest.


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

............


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

.........


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

owl said:


> I wish it wasn't true. I also never imagined this. I had never been on unemployment in my life previously. My director has stated that asking for work for our apprentices in other jurisdictions would be stepping on the other locals' toes, because it would mean taking jobs away from those locals' apprentices. Apprentices in our local are not sent out to other jurisdictions unless those locals specifically request apprentices from us.


Then your director isn't representing your interests.

Oh the irony.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

As the guys above stated...speak to your Apprentice Director and get yourself transferred to another Local. But speak to him first before calling anyone yourself.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Brother Noah said:


> I have been to most of the inside locals all the outside locals and a couple maintenance and or utility locals around California. With the way you describe your apprenticeship does not relate to what I have witnessed.


Typical classic Noah response. Deny deny deny.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

black said:


> Hi all. I am a second year apprentice. Currently, work in our local is extremely slow. I have been employed for less than 50% of my apprenticeship. I almost wish I could say this was because I was awful at my job, but unfortunately, lack of employment is true of practically everyone in our local. I have received several awards at my local, and each of my monthly work ratings has been either good or excellent. The unemployment rate among apprentices here is about 60%! There have only been three or four calls through our hall in the last 2.5 months.
> 
> Many apprentices here do not have health insurance, because acquiring it takes a certain number of hours of work, and most of us do not get those hours until half way through the third year. It is unbelievable. Apprentices in our local are not allowed to travel, and we cannot work in another jurisdiction unless that local's apprentice director contacts ours and specifically requests apprentices (which they don't do unless every one of their apprentices is working). My local has a no solicitation rule, though I am not sure if that is just for JWs. I am stuck. I live extremely frugally and have always managed my finances well, but things are becoming impossible. I have acquired non-electrical work to pay the bills, but I didn't become an electrician so that I could do non-electrical work. I love this trade, and I am eager to do it. Given the employment situation here, my training has not been what it should be. This is a learn by doing trade, and if I don't have an opportunity to do, it's difficult to learn.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this " black " ! This same story can be heard throughout most of the country still and I hope for not much longer ! You know it's slow out there when apprentices are on the bench ! That almost never happens in my local . I agree with all the above statements . Talk to your hall and see if there isn't anything they can do for you with a neighboring local etc . Keep in mind you'll be driving farther , but you'll be working a d continuing to get the hands on training you desire . If they're steadfast in their " apprentices must work in their home local " rules , you may need to make a decision, as to whether the union is for you or not ? I've seen a lot of great electricians get laid off consistently due to lack of work , and eventually , it wears you down . They either go out on their own , or leave the union entirely . It's a sign of our times unfortunately . Some guys are content working 6 or less months a year , I'm not , so I do whatever I can on my off time . I once heard an old timer plumber tell a young union apprentice to consider this trade " part time " work , lol ! The kid didn't understand , until the old timer explained . He said , you'll always have this as a trade , but this company won't hold on to you forever . Once work gets slow ( and it will ) you'll be laid off , hence the part time work . The kid looked like he wanted to quit , then and there. I believe better days are coming and hopefully sooner than later ! Try to stay positive and good luck to you !


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am in the same boat, except i have a previous career which I went back to. 

I have 1500 hrs, and I am almost finished up with my 3rd year. I self pay my insurance, and then do other things for income. 

I stay with it, due to I want to finish the schooling, and need the benefits. 

I am now working again, and staying steady


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

i've never gotten on the "union vs. non union" bandwagon here but i gotta say it is just absolutely pathetic how many union electricians i know that have to have a "part time job" to supplement their time on the bench and its even worse when it happens to an apprentice. and you know what kid, you can kiss electrical work goodbye if you stick with this local. i went the private company route and said f*ck em all


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

I have been union 33 years, and have had 1 bad year. I have good medical, a nice pension, and an annuity that is fair size. 
It is not for everyone, but has been good for me.
Funny thing is, even when there was so much work you had all the overtime you could work, guys bitched about the unions, including alot of union members. All trades bitch, and sparkeys bitch and whine the most. It's just what we do.:yes:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Ditch the IBEW.


----------



## Punch (Jan 26, 2012)

big2bird said:


> All trades bitch, and sparkeys bitch and whine the most. It's just what we do.:yes:


That's the truth. I Bitch Every Wednesday. 

I was in the same boat about 2 months ago an I'm glad I stuck it out. Hopefully you can find some part time work to hold you over to the next one.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> i've never gotten on the "union vs. non union" bandwagon here but i gotta say it is just absolutely pathetic how many union electricians i know that have to have a "part time job" to supplement their time on the bench and its even worse when it happens to an apprentice.


I agree - I don't see the need for the them vs us discussions - they are different trades as far as I am concerned.

It is because union hiring halls are designed for projects, not shops. I get called out, work a project and get laid off. It is just the nature of things. This year I only had one job that went a dead 40 hour week, the rest of the year was either laid off or massive overtime ( currently 7 10's with sporadic OT ). 

It does suck for the apprentices - they often are just starting out in the trades and don't understand the feast or famine nature of the business - they get on an overtime job and immediately think every job will be like that one and start spending like mad.

I do see your point - non union work seems to be a lot steadier - pays a lot less but it is more consistent and reliable. Personally I would rather enjoy the chaos of projects than the dull monotony of shop life, but I can see the appeal it has for many folks.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

eejack said:


> I do see your point - non union work seems to be a lot steadier - pays a lot less but it is more consistent and reliable. Personally I would rather enjoy the chaos of projects than the dull monotony of shop life, but I can see the appeal it has for many folks.


 
Even in an attempt to sound human, you still can't help but belittle. 


Get this through your head. There are many open shops who pay more than union scale. 

There are many open shops that do the same work you do.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Even in an attempt to sound human, you still can't help but belittle.
> 
> 
> Get this through your head. There are many open shops who pay more than union scale.
> ...


There are almost no non union shops that pay what I make and as far as I know, no non union shops that do the vast majority of what I do. 

I mean no offense, but please stop since you don't know.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

He was not belittling anyone McClary. What is with the utterly nasty attitude? He never once said or implied that there were no merit shops that do big work. We are all well aware that there are some merit shops that do big work...but what I don't understand is the incessant need to squeal that over and over whenever opportunity arises. Not one person here said anything disparaging about you, or any merit shop. Our way of life isn't for you. Fine. We know that McClary...


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

eejack said:


> There are almost no non union shops that pay what I make and as far as I know, no non union shops that do the vast majority of what I do.
> 
> I mean no offense, but please stop since you don't know.


I am non union and make the same working prevailing wage jobs.... With the right company you make great money with benefits


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

eejack said:


> There are almost no non union shops that pay what I make and as far as I know, no non union shops that do the vast majority of what I do.
> 
> I mean no offense, but please stop since you don't know.


Im not union and work prevailing wage jobs with benefits and a pension.... With the right company you can make great money


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Whoops sent it twice


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

MIKEFLASH said:


> I am non union and make the same working prevailing wage jobs.... With the right company you make great money with benefits


And just who is responsible for that prevailing wage scale?


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Who cares im the one makin bank


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I think EE was talking about predominant number of merit shops on the east coast that do not do prevailing wage work.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

MIKEFLASH said:


> I am non union and make the same working prevailing wage jobs.... With the right company you make great money with benefits


I never said you couldn't ( though of course you have to work a certain kind of job to do that - which is essentially what I am saying - project work. McClary would have everyone believe that most non union shops pay better than union scale, which if that were true would negate the need for unions ), but I did say that most don't.

However, do your pay and benefits match the union wage and benefits ( just out of idle curiosity ) or just the wages?


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Prevailing package 55 per hour


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

No one cares that we are the reason the prevailing wage is what it is. It's an unfortunate truth.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> I think EE was talking about predominant number of merit shops on the east coast that do not do prevailing wage work.


Basically I know the east coast but I cannot see how CA is any different - their package has to be around $100 an hour like here.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

MIKEFLASH said:


> Prevailing package 55 per hour


Your total package is $55/hr?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

MIKEFLASH said:


> Prevailing package 55 per hour


Thanks.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

MIKEFLASH said:


> Who cares im the one makin bank


Making bank? Why do you live in a **** hole like Apple Valley? (Felony flats). :laughing:


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

big2bird said:


> Making bank? Why do you live in a **** hole like Apple Valley? (Felony flats). :laughing:


Own my own house not in the ghetto keep payin your dues sucka


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Sigh...


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> Your total package is $55/hr?


55.24 for JW here. LA is slightly higher. Apple Valley would be slightly less. That would be 477 territory.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

big2bird said:


> 55.24 for JW here. LA is slightly higher. Apple Valley would be slightly less. That would be 477 territory.


Working in redondo


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

MIKEFLASH said:


> Own my own house not in the ghetto keep payin your dues sucka


My dues will enable me to retire at close to 6 figures a year with SS. My house is almost paid off thank you. 
Apple Valley has more Meth labs than anywhere in the nation. Enjoy the culture.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

MIKEFLASH said:


> Working in redondo


4 hrs a day on the road. How fun.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

big2bird said:


> My dues will enable me to retire at close to 6 figures a year with SS. My house is almost paid off thank you.
> Apple Valley has more Meth labs than anywhere in the nation. Enjoy the culture.


Sorry to piss in your cheerios old man


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> Sigh...


Steve, what's the package back there? Frisco is the winner here, but cost of living there is nutz.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

MIKEFLASH said:


> Sorry to piss in your cheerios old man


N.P. I am old at 57. Construction is a young man's hobby. 62 I'm done. :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Have fun playin bingo


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

MIKEFLASH said:


> Have fun playin bingo


Don't worry. You will get old too. Just try and stop it.:laughing:


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

big2bird said:


> Don't worry. You will get old too. Just try and stop it.:laughing:


Ill let ya go you go way past your bed time .... Who knows might join the union some day if work slows for me never know might join the darkside


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

MIKEFLASH said:


> Ill let ya go you go way past your bed time .... Who knows might join the union some day if work slows for me never know might join the darkside


I'll check the board. We might have a smart ass shortage.:laughing:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

big2bird said:


> Steve, what's the package back there? Frisco is the winner here, but cost of living there is nutz.


Our total package is around $103/hr here in NYC, $51 in the pocket.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

nope my d icks bigger


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

eejack said:


> There are almost no non union shops that pay what I make and as far as I know, no non union shops that do the vast majority of what I do.
> 
> I mean no offense, but please stop since you don't know.


Our jman rate is the same as the union. I work for a little non union shop, that according To you don't do the same work as union shops. We're currently on a 65 million dollar project.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

icefalkon said:


> He was not belittling anyone McClary. What is with the utterly nasty attitude? He never once said or implied that there were no merit shops that do big work. We are all well aware that there are some merit shops that do big work...but what I don't understand is the incessant need to squeal that over and over whenever opportunity arises. Not one person here said anything disparaging about you, or any merit shop. Our way of life isn't for you. Fine. We know that McClary...


Hee hee this is funny


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

I give up on these threads. It's just like red states blue states. Just a giant pissing match.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Exactly. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Sparkythehomebrewer (Jul 16, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> Our total package is around $103/hr here in NYC, $51 in the pocket.





Good lord that's a lot of money, I don't imagine it goes quite as far in New York though.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

It's a stretch here...the average journeyman takes home $1700/week before taxes. More for supervision, and even more for General Foreman and Superintendents. But as you can imagine it's very expensive to live in NYC and the taxes on that salary are immense. So it turns out to be a lot less in the long run than everyone thinks.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Rochsolid said:


> Our jman rate is the same as the union. I work for a little non union shop, that according To you don't do the same work as union shops. We're currently on a 65 million dollar project.


Good for you. I really don't know Canada or what the rates are. What kind of work are you doing that I do?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

big2bird said:


> Just a giant pissing match.


It gives me something to do while I am on temp at least.:thumbsup:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I miss temp...lol


----------



## NSC (Dec 4, 2012)

owl said:


> .........


What a waste of a post..

And as for OP I would go work for a non-union company


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

We haven't heard from the OP in quite some time...I wonder if he started work? LOL


----------



## Alhenry92 (Sep 14, 2012)

Lol isn't the world GREAT? 
You can't talk about Union vs nonunion because it always ends the same way. COMEDY. Unless you're talking about it in person in which case another local sparky will come over to your job site and attempt to kick your ass :S HOWEVER on a related subject...
Im trynna get into the field as an apprentice as well and STILL unable to find a job. Im willing to travel, just graduated from Pennco Tech in Blackwood, even had some experience with Residential wiring, but it was for my own house.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

eejack said:


> It gives me something to do while I am on temp at least.:thumbsup:


I've still yet to get the monitoring temporary power gig . I'll get it one of these days . Is it on ? Yep , still on , lol !


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Alhenry92 said:


> Lol isn't the world GREAT?
> You can't talk about Union vs nonunion because it always ends the same way. COMEDY. Unless you're talking about it in person in which case another local sparky will come over to your job site and attempt to kick your ass :S HOWEVER on a related subject...
> Im trynna get into the field as an apprentice as well and STILL unable to find a job. Im willing to travel, just graduated from Pennco Tech in Blackwood, even had some experience with Residential wiring, but it was for my own house.


First find out what the nearest IBEW Local is and put in a phone call to find out if/when they'll be taking in Apprentices. If that don't work...then look for electrical contractors looking for helpers. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sparkythehomebrewer (Jul 16, 2012)

Alhenry92 said:


> Lol isn't the world GREAT?
> You can't talk about Union vs nonunion because it always ends the same way. COMEDY. Unless you're talking about it in person in which case another local sparky will come over to your job site and attempt to kick your ass :S HOWEVER on a related subject...
> Im trynna get into the field as an apprentice as well and STILL unable to find a job. Im willing to travel, just graduated from Pennco Tech in Blackwood, even had some experience with Residential wiring, but it was for my own house.


That doesn't sound good, at my school every single person in the class ahead of mine has found jobs. I hope you find something soon.


----------



## black (Oct 12, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> This is a very common story all accross America.


True, but that doesn't help much.


----------



## black (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks, all. Things continue to get worse at my local. There is still no work. My understanding is that things are worse in this local now than they were during the '08 recession. In addition to really struggling financially, I am not learning anything. I have been out my entire second year. Insane. I just plain don't know what I should. The rare times I have worked, I have really made the most of it, learning a bunch each day, and really contributing to the completion of the job. I don't care who you are: if you are not doing this work every day, you will not learn, and you will not remember what little you have learned.

I'm so frustrated. It would be one thing if I were doing something wrong, but I'm not. I really thought that a union apprenticeship was the best way to meet my goal of getting my JW card. So far, that seems completely untrue. What kind of organization treats unemployment as something normal? I can understand being laid off for a short spell after a project is completed, but months at a time? Absurd.


----------



## black (Oct 12, 2011)

big2bird said:


> I have been union 33 years, and have had 1 bad year. I have good medical, a nice pension, and an annuity that is fair size.
> It is not for everyone, but has been good for me.
> Funny thing is, even when there was so much work you had all the overtime you could work, guys bitched about the unions, including alot of union members. All trades bitch, and sparkeys bitch and whine the most. It's just what we do.:yes:



Ridiculous. "Bitching" implies complaining about things that don't warrant a complaint, and that is not the case with me. There is something major wrong here, and I'm merely talking about it.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

What is your Local?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

If you notice the tone here from the men...unemployment is a fact of life in construction in general. There are high voltage linesmen and construction telephone men who are out for years in some areas. However, you ARE an apprentice...and we have no idea what local you are in. Therefore no one can help you.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

black said:


> Thanks, all. Things continue to get worse at my local. There is still no work. My understanding is that things are worse in this local now than they were during the '08 recession. In addition to really struggling financially, I am not learning anything. I have been out my entire second year. Insane. I just plain don't know what I should. The rare times I have worked, I have really made the most of it, learning a bunch each day, and really contributing to the completion of the job. I don't care who you are: if you are not doing this work every day, you will not learn, and you will not remember what little you have learned.
> 
> I'm so frustrated. It would be one thing if I were doing something wrong, but I'm not. I really thought that a union apprenticeship was the best way to meet my goal of getting my JW card. So far, that seems completely untrue. What kind of organization treats unemployment as something normal? I can understand being laid off for a short spell after a project is completed, but months at a time? Absurd.


Try to hang in there black ! I sympathize and understand where you're coming from , and it doesn't make sense . I worked 2 months in 2012 for my local . The contractor I worked for , for 19 years ( who always had work ) literally had nothing in our territory and had to lay a bunch of us off . It wasn't something he wanted to do , but it the nature Of the beast unfortunately . I'm closing in on getting a call soon ( I hope ) , but understand your frustration ! I'm a licensed journeyman and worked steady ( never laid off ) my whole career with that company . That's unheard of and i knew eventually my day would come . I was very fortunate for a lot of years and am grateful for all the years I did work . In your situation as an apprentice , not working , that is odd ! My guess is , your local has way too many members ( which they took in when work was booming ) and now are back logged with members sitting on the bench rotting . It's a sad story , but one heard all over the country . You need to look into traveling to where the work Is unfortunately . You may not have to go that far either and your local needs to help you out with that ! Thats why they're there . Good luck bro !


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm leery of posts like this...he won't say what local he's in...and he hasn't posted since early December. Flies in...flies out...not looking for help in fixing the situation, just makes me suspicious.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> I'm leery of posts like this...he won't say what local he's in...and he hasn't posted since early December. Flies in...flies out...not looking for help in fixing the situation, just makes me suspicious.


Yeah , good point ! In this case the squeaky wheel gets the grease , and if he's not squeaking enough to the hall , he may never work .


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Bingo brother...bingo. 

Happy New Year and I hope you go back out soon!


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

black said:


> Ridiculous. "Bitching" implies complaining about things that don't warrant a complaint, and that is not the case with me. There is something major wrong here, and I'm merely talking about it.


The only thing "wrong" is that you are so vague about specifics.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> Bingo brother...bingo.
> 
> Happy New Year and I hope you go back out soon!


Thanks man ! I've got a few leads . Looking into traveling . Some in state locals were taking travelers right before Christmas .


----------

